# stone chip help



## chris167 (Nov 25, 2010)

after following a guide on here regarding the repair of stone chips. i was wondering when do i apply the clear coat? it appears that the black i have filled them with has filled the 'should be' space for the clear.

looks as bad as the chips i havnt sanded down in the correct light.

any ideas?


----------



## wja96 (Jun 16, 2010)

I've always just 'painted' the bottom of the chip and filled the depth of the chip with clear coat so it sits a fraction proud. I then shave off the proud bit with a razor blade when it dries and then sand the spot flat with 1000, 2000, 3000 grit, polish with Fast Cut Plus and refine with Ultrafina.

Well, that's what the bloke I pay to do it does anyway....

LOL.


----------

